# Wubba love



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Uno got a new toy in the mail today and he loves it, its his new baby


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

Those are precious, very cute pictures.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

That is adorable, he's so gentle with it, mine would never do that! I didn't know they made wubbas to look like animals.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awwww, he is such a cutie! What lovely photo's, they are calendar worthy, that's for sure!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I especially love the last picture! It is too cute. It would be hard to take a bad picture of such a beautiful dog. His coat is amazing.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thanks 



> That is adorable, he's so gentle with it, mine would never do that! I didn't know they made wubbas to look like animals.


yes, I was pretty excited to see these toys. Uno loves stuffed animals, but kills them pretty quickly for the squeaker, this one seems a bit more durable, so we'll see how long it will last.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Mine love it then rip it. I have to always have them up after they are done.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

So cute, he's so in love with it!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

OMG, how adorable is he?! I just love Uno. He looks like quite the character, and so stunning too!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That is just too freaking adorable! :biggrin:


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

That is soooooo sweet!!! I can't imagine either of mine doing that LOL, they love their wubba's, but not like that, they love to play tug. How adorable, you should totally frame that last one. Such a gorgeous dog, your Uno :biggrin:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

​Awwww....thats too sweet! Uno happy!!


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Those pictures are just way too sweet! I enjoyed them very much!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Aww that is so cute! My dogs would already have the head torn off :heh:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Uno looks so sweet.
The last picture is so touching!


----------



## Julee (Jan 6, 2012)

Em loves her Wubba. Unfortunately, one of the dogs we board killed it. I'll have to get her a new one soon.

Cute pictures!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

ohh....that is soo cute!!!! And uno is so handsome!!!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

his coat is so GLOSSY


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------

